# Ranken



## Sprengmeister (1. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
Ich wollte bei meiner Website als Begrenzung  Ranken haben die Rinde überwuchern. Leider habe ich weder ein Tutorial über Efeu oder Gestrüpp gefunden noch über Rinde. Das ganze sollte dann die "Schraffierten" flächen als Rand überdecken:





Leider bin ich in Photoshop nicht so bewandert, hätte da jemand ein tutorial bitte?
Danke


----------



## greengoblin (2. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
Rinde oder Holzrahmen in Photoshop, Efeuranken gehen am
besten in Painter.
Gruss
GG


----------



## Sprengmeister (2. Februar 2004)

Genau sowas meinte ich. Sowas funktioniert mit dem Link den du unten angehängt hast? Sieht eher danach aus  als ob der nur fürs aneinanderreihen wäre. Aber das was du gemacht hast sieht echt krass aus. Hast du eine genaue vorgehensweise? Oder soll ich das Efeu Blat irgendwie einscannen usw?
Danke


----------



## greengoblin (2. Februar 2004)

Hallo, ja unten in meiner Signatur ist der Link zu meinem
Muster-Tutorial. Holz ist auch als .pat - Datei zum Download
darin enthalten (Sammlung "fotorealistische Strukturen").
Das Efeu habe ich aber in PAINTER dazugemalt. Die unregel-
mäßige verstreute Anordnung kann man glaubich erst in PS7.
Du kannst Dir aber so helfen: Efeublatt kopieren > 
mehrmals einfügen, dann jedes ein wenig drehen, verkleinern, 
vergrößern, schattieren, daß es halt natürlicher aussieht.
(In PS als Musterfüllung eingesetzt wird es doch arg 
schematisch. Siehe Anhang. Da kannst Du das Efeublatt 
übrigens rauskopieren - oder selber eines einscannen)
Gruss
GG


----------



## Frekoh (16. Oktober 2004)

auch wenn ich jez nen alten thread nach oben pushe wollte ch ma fragen wie ich das denn machen kann das die blätter unregelmäßig verstreut werden?



Gruss Frekoh


----------



## greengoblin (16. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
also in meinem Fall ist das Handarbeit - jedes Blatt für sich etwas anders
ausrichten, verkleinern, drehen usw.
In Photoshop 7 soll es eine Möglichkeit geben, die Streuung unregelmäßig
einzustellen, aber da habe ich keine Ahnung. Vielleicht kann das jemand
mit PS 7 beantworten.
Gruss
GG


----------



## phrozen (16. Oktober 2004)

Wenn es eine normale oder Selbsterstellte Werkzeugspitze ist, dann geht das ganz einfach über das Werkzeugspitzenmenü rechts oben, dort unter Formeigenschaften Winkeljitter und Größenjitter passend einstellen. Passend dazu natürlich auch den Malabstand wählen...
Unter Streuung kann man auch noch weiter Faktoren angeben, wenn es noch ungeordneter aussehen soll.


----------



## Frekoh (19. Oktober 2004)

also ich möchte nämlich im moment ne homepage entwerfen und dafür brauche ich möglichst realistische ranken um den content bereich und irgendwie bekomme ich das nich hin...

ich habe es soweit mit ranken sieht aber kagge aus...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vllt. kann da ma einer realistische ranken drum machen wäre echt cool...
hier isses ma ohne ranken aber ich finde da muss was drum





naja 
bis denne Frekoh


----------



## Jens B. (19. Oktober 2004)

Hi.

Vielleicht passt das hier nicht so ganz hin, aber ist der Contentbereich nicht etwas klein? Ich mein ja nur, WoW ist ein grosses Thema und da müssten dann shon Monsterscrollbalken hin, um einigermassen viele Infos reinzupacken ...

Grüsse,
Jens


----------



## Frekoh (20. Oktober 2004)

ne es sollen ja nich so viele infos über das game sondern mehr sachen über den clan und das is ja nich soooooo viel....
also iin welchen bereich soll ich das denn stellen...?


----------



## Ben Ben (27. November 2004)

Ist zwar etwas älter aber hat jemand eine Idee wie man solche Blätter um eine Säule in der Form "wickeln" kann, sodass es nicht zu plan aussieht sonder als würde sich das Efeu sprialförmig von unten nach oben ranken?
Wäre cool wenn jemand tips oder ein tutoriallink hätte.


----------



## greengoblin (27. November 2004)

Hallöle
Lass die Blätter in Spiralenform ranken und dann
 versuch mal den Filter "wölben" - der sollte die Blätter in der Mitte
etwas grösser und an den Seiten etwas kleiner machen.
Gruss
GG


----------

